# 2 cichlids to identify. Thank you!



## Bunny581 (Jul 12, 2007)

The orange one I believe is a zebra and would like to know if he has a more specific name. He's very shy and about 6-7"
The first blue guy we got with a few auratus' and his coloring is different than the other males.
The second blue guy is (i'm almost 100% positive) a male auratus, though may still be showing a bit of the juvenile coloring. 
Thanks for looking~!




























Thanks again!


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

The orange one Iâ€™m not sure.. Strange...

The first blue one look like a Melanochromis hybrid

And the second one I think is a Melanochromis chipokae

:fish:


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

Agree with cichluded, the only fish that looks almost certainly pure is the last one and it is a Melanochromis chipokae.


----------



## malawi_luver (May 5, 2004)

1st - Male Estherae
2nd - Metriaclima/Maylandia Msobo (possibly)
3rd - Melanochromis chipokae


----------



## gbleeker (Jul 31, 2007)

The 2nd looks like a Msobo crossed with something else. I haven't seen a lot of Msobo with the vertical stripes like that.


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

First fish imight be M. estherae, it could be losing melanin due to age if it really is 6 to 7" long.

Second fish is most certainly not Metriaclima sp. msobo, I have a group of msobo and that fish isn't even in the ballpark. It likely does have some Melanochromis in it but thats about as close as I could get to identifying it.


----------



## gbleeker (Jul 31, 2007)

ETC - I too have Msobo and it does hit the ballpark, despite what you think it should look like. I admited in my first post that it was a cross and didn't look right - but it definitely has Msobo in it.


----------



## Bunny581 (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks for all the input. Especially about what I thought was the auratus. I was definitly off on that one. Their baby coloring is almost exactly alike with the exception of one little white stripe. Thats pretty cool in my book.
Thanks again :thumb:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

etcbrown said:


> Second fish is most certainly not Metriaclima sp. msobo, I have a group of msobo and that fish isn't even in the ballpark. It likely does have some Melanochromis in it but thats about as close as I could get to identifying it.


Agreed


----------

